# SpeckleBelly Goose Mount Back



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty stoked about getting my Speck back from Clayton Hulet Taxidermy. I think he did a great job!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Love specks. They look like they belong in Africa.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats on a great speck. You picked a great wall hanger. 3rd week of October can't get here soon enough.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, that is a gorgeous mount!


----------

